# Schaben(kakerlaken)?



## Nailuj (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, hat schonmal jemand mit Schaben bzw. Kakerlaken genagelt?

 MfG Julian


----------



## Breamhunter (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hallo, hat schonmal jemand mit Schaben bzw. Kakerlaken *genagelt*?
> 
> MfG Julian



Nu ist aber langsam gut |bigeyes


----------



## Nailuj (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

warum, hätt mich jetzt ma interessiert^^. Weil wir durch unser Terarium ab un zu ma welche da haben.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

Gehn die nich kaputt, wenn man die in die Wand schlägt? |kopfkrat

Ich stell mir grad die Sauerei vor, wenn man mit 'nem Hammer draufschlägt. :v


----------



## Fischpaule (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hallo, hat schonmal jemand mit Schaben bzw. Kakerlaken genagelt?
> 
> MfG Julian



Ja ja, die werden neuerdings als Bionägel angeboten, weil biologisch abbaubar - nur leider werden sie so schnell krumm wenn man mit dem Hammer drauf haut - da machen sich Holzmaden besser, die schrauben sich selbst ins Holz hinein und erleichtern die Arbeit enorm....|rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ja ja, die werden neuerdings als Bionägel angeboten, weil biologisch abbaubar - nur leider werden sie so schnell krumm wenn man mit dem Hammer drauf haut - da machen sich Holzmaden besser, die schrauben sich selbst ins Holz hinein und erleichtern die Arbeit enorm....|rolleyes




Ich brech zam|muahah:|jump:


----------



## sundeule (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hallo, hat schonmal jemand mit Schaben bzw. Kakerlaken genagelt?
> 
> MfG Julian


 
Nö - das verbietet der Gesetzgeber, turnt mich nicht an und der Nachwuchs würde mir Angst machen:q:q

Aber falls Du mir denen angeln magst: probier es doch einfach aus; so ein Eiweißhappen mag ja gehen... Ob es wirklich erfolgreicher ist als Maden, Würmer und Co. bezweifle ich. Ein Bericht wäre interessant.


----------



## Dieter1952 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

_Erinnert mich irgenwie an der Thread "Nacktschnecken als Köder" |scardie::v_


----------



## Nailuj (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

Jaa super, die ganzen Spaßvögel die hier meinten einen dummen Kommentar abgeben zu müssen weil ich mich vertippt habe Vielen Dank.

So und jetzt zu den Ernst gemeinten Themen. Ich glaube mal dass ich es nicht ausprobieren werde, dachte nur wenn es schonmal jemand versucht hat und es super geklappt hätte, dann könnte ich mich evtl. überwinden son Vieh aufn Haken zu drücken, aber so, lieber nicht.


----------



## Feedermaik (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

Nailuj,
ich habe das mal in der Karibik getestet,nachdem ich eine fette Kaki vom Steg ins Hafenbecken befördert habe und diese sogleich von einem Fisch geschnappt wurde. Gefangen habe ich leider nicht...

lg


----------



## Honeyball (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*



			
				Nailuj schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa super, die ganzen Spaßvögel die hier meinten einen dummen Kommentar abgeben zu müssen weil ich mich vertippt habe Vielen Dank.



Tja, Nailuj, die haben alle ihren Spaß an Deinem Vertipper, sogar so sehr, dass mich ein paar PNs erreicht haben, von denen, die Dich gerne bei der nächsten Ferkelwahl dabei haben wollen...
Und wie Du sicherlich weißt, bin ich da immer schnell bei der Hand...:vik::vik::vik:




Nailuj schrieb:


> Hallo, hat schonmal jemand mit Schaben bzw. Kakerlaken genagelt?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Jaa super, die ganzen Spaßvögel die hier meinten einen dummen Kommentar abgeben zu müssen weil ich mich vertippt habe Vielen Dank.



Du musst doch aber zugeben, dass das eine 1A Steilvorlage war :q

Ansonsten: probier es einfach aus - wer weis, vielleicht entdeckst du damit den Superköder.


----------



## YakuzaInk (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

ohne jetzt irgendjemand auf den schlips tretten zu wollen aber ich glaube der vertipper war extra *indeckunggeh*
Als boardferkel bezeichnet zu werden is ja doch recht rühmlich :vik:
ich weiß nämlich manchaml auch nicht ob ich nagel oder schon angel |kopfkrat #c


----------



## YakuzaInk (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

achja und um noch aufs thema zurück zukommen... ich würde es denk ich mal nicht ausprobieren weil ne kakerlake nich zum natürlichen beuteschema gehört... allerdings können die viecher auch schwimmen und somit längere zeit unterwasser überleben und rumzappeln was wiederrum nen beißreflex auslösen könnte


----------



## Arbun (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

Vom ersten Kommentar an wußte ich das das kommt|muahah::m Diese Jugend von heute, nur das eine im Kopf #d

Ne Spaß, könnte funktionieren, gibt ja Käferkunstköder immitate, wäre aber irgendwie eckelig, kann man da nicht eventuell die Eier von im Haus verbreiten und hat dan ne Schabenplage?|kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*



Arbun schrieb:


> Nkann man da nicht eventuell die Eier von im Haus verbreiten und hat dan ne Schabenplage?|kopfkrat


Bevor das eintritt, muss es echt schon blöd laufen. Da muss dann schoin eine frei kommen und ihr Eipaket gleich ablegen... Dann hat man je nach Schabenart ein paar mehr.. aber dat dauert nen klein wenig


Naja, diese zu hause dann hältern?? ne danke... Reicht mir schon ,wenn ich beruflich mit diesen Tierchen zu tun habe, da brauch ich diese net noch zum fischen.
Aber anders gesehen: Es gibt Leute die tragen diese Tiere als Broschen|bigeyes


----------



## Arbun (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

Ok gut, trotzdem san die Kokroachen:v

Ich würd dann sogar lieber Nacktschnecken nehmen, zumindest Forellen stehn drauf (hab mal als Kind gleich ne 44er BaFo mit gefangen, nicht im ForellenPuff sondern in nem Bach!)


----------



## YakuzaInk (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

da passt das ja auch mit der natürlichen nahrung!


----------



## MrBadGuy (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

Hi!
Warum sollte es nicht gehen?
Kommt immer darauf an was man fangen will.
Hab mit Heuschrecken schon Forellen gefangen,mit Nacktschnecken Aiteln,mit Mehlwürmer Brachsen, mit Rauppen Rotaugen, mit Asseln Barsche....
Warum immer nur die Selben Köder.
Sei einfach erfinderisch und probiers aus, fängst du, werden es andere auch ausprobieren die davor den Mund aufgerissen haben.
Aja und nicht vergessen die Maulwurfsgrille auf Wels.
Viel Glück dabei und berichte ob du Glück hattest.

mfg Oliver


----------



## nepomuk (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaben(kakerlaken)?*

Da der Mensch schon so ziemlich alles gegessen hat,
selbst Kakerlaken,
in diesem Fall bewusst,
wurde in Amerika eine Studie ins Leben gerufen.
Da es auf unserm Vorbildkontinent Schaben bis zu einer Grösse von fünf cm gibt,
wollte man diese Tiere als Nahrungsmittel verwenden.

Bei diesen Untersuchungen stellte man neben der geschmacklichen Ungeniesbarkeit fest, 
Kakerlaken sind im Gegensatz zu Heuschrecken nicht nahrhaft,
enthalten kaum Eiweiß.
Als Köder kaum zu empfehlen.

Guß Swen


----------

